# Avoir ses photos en economiseur d'écran



## nop07276 (11 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

   Je souhaiterait qu'en se mettant en veille, mon Apple TV 4 fasse défiler non pas les économiseurs d'écrans Apple, mais un diaporama de mes photos? Est-ce possible?

   D'autre part, je voudrais savoir comment lancer un diaporama de mes photos sur mon Apple TV 4, sans que cela soit quand il est en veille par contre...

   Merci d'avance !!!

Yoann


----------



## Lauange (12 Avril 2017)

Oui bien sur. Le réglage se fait dans iTunes puis dans Fichier > Partage à domicile > Choisis ensuite les photos à partager avec l’Apple TV.


----------

